# MySQl Treiber in .jar Datei einbinden, Bukkit



## dredav (22. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

zu meiner frage: ist es möglich eine .jar Datei als Libary einzubinden, (nicht in Eclipse o.ä) so das ich trotzdem den MySQl Treiber ("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver") verwenden kann?

zu dem Problem:
Ich versuche ein kleines Plugin zür Bukkit zu schreiben, welches sich mit meiner Datenbank verbinden soll. So weit so gut, beim Testen in Eclipe (die MySQl Klasse) geht alles wunderbar, nur sobald ich das Projekt als .jar exportiere und als Plugin in Bukkit lade bringt mir der Server folgende Meldung: 





> Error: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver


Ich habe schon in Google gesucht, und auch auf ein paar Themen hier gestoßen, welche mir aber alle nicht weiterhelfen...

Hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen... 

Grüße
David


----------



## XHelp (22. Mrz 2011)

Du kannst ja die jar extern lassen und in 
	
	
	
	





```
MANIFEST.MF
```
 der pfad dazu mitangeben. Oder du packst die jar con dem Connector in die jar selbst. Für Eclipse gibt es da glaube ich ein Plugin namens "Fat Jar".


----------



## dredav (23. Mrz 2011)

Hi,

danke, mit "Fat Jar" geht das 

Grüße
David


----------

